# [SOLVED] NVIDIA GeForce 7000M /nForce 610M video driver not installing



## Dethklok (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm trying to install my video driver. Since i started up freshly with reinstalling windows XP Pro service pack 2. I downgraded from vista and now i have all the drivers on a flash drive from the website. I am using a acer laptop. When i go to install the video driver and it starts going and a error pops up "The file 'nv4_mini.sys' on windows driver cabinet is needed." "type the path where the file is located, and then click ok" It has it set default C:\WINDOWS\Driver Cashe and the other selection is my computer documents TEMP folder. I have tryed many different things to install this driver and nothing worked i looked all over tried what other people did and nothing worked. The driver is NVIDIA GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M...I even went to the NVIDIA website and that doesn't seem to help me at all. I am a heavy gamer and i need help :upset:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NVIDIA GeForce 7000M /nForce 610M video driver not installing*

Whats the the model number of this Acer?

Bill


----------



## Dethklok (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: NVIDIA GeForce 7000M /nForce 610M video driver not installing*

Aspire 5520


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NVIDIA GeForce 7000M /nForce 610M video driver not installing*

According to your specs you have a ATI Chipset and a ATI Video card:
http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/notebook/0000/Acer/Aspire5520/Aspire5520sp2.shtml

Why Acer has a nvidia driver (Chipset) posted is beyond me.
Either the spec sheet is wrong or the driver download page.
Acer doesn't even show a Video Driver

Can you do this for me
Go to the Device Manager
Post ALL the errors you have (yellow !)

Also on these errors
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for ALL your errors
This will help me identify what you have.

Bill


----------



## Dethklok (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: NVIDIA GeForce 7000M /nForce 610M video driver not installing*

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0533&SUBSYS_01261025&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&90 is what it says.


----------



## Dethklok (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: NVIDIA GeForce 7000M /nForce 610M video driver not installing*

That one was for video driver these other ones don't know what they are.

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_01261025&REV_12\4&37A8D8D1&0&2340

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_01261025&REV_12\4&37A8D8D1&0&2240

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_01261025&REV_12\4&37A8D8D1&0&2440

all those above have question marks in yellow over them.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NVIDIA GeForce 7000M /nForce 610M video driver not installing*

Try this driver for the Graphics:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/GRAPHICS-BOARD/NVIDIA/NVIDIA-32bit-ForceWare-GeForce-Go-15655.shtml
Click on *Softpedia Secure Download (RO)* [EXE]

The other 3 errors are the Media Card:
http://gd.panam.acer.com/home/
Input your make and model
Change *Operating System *to XP
You need CardReader Ricoh Card Reader Driver 3.51 2.6 MB 2008/12/03 

Bill


----------



## Dethklok (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: NVIDIA GeForce 7000M /nForce 610M video driver not installing*

The first link you gave me lead to download Driver Detective which i have to pay for to use it. I don't have any money or i would gladly use it.


----------



## Dethklok (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: NVIDIA GeForce 7000M /nForce 610M video driver not installing*

Never mind i see where you mean. My fault.  I will see if this works thank you.


----------



## Dethklok (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: NVIDIA GeForce 7000M /nForce 610M video driver not installing*

Wow, thank you very much sir I really appreciate this. :smile: Been a great help to me. Now i can get back with my friends on gaming. :chgrin:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: NVIDIA GeForce 7000M /nForce 610M video driver not installing*

Glad you have it up and running.
Enjoy the games, don't beat your friends to badly.
Bill


----------

